# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  شروط المشاركة في المسابقة الوطنية للقضاء

## هيثم الفقى

المسابقة الوطنية للقضاء


نظم المدرسة العليا للقضاء مسابقة وطنية على أساس الاختبارات لتوظيف ثلاثمائة (طالبا قاضيا 300)طالبا قاضيا 
يمكن أن يشارك في المسابقة كل شخص يرغب في الالتحاق بسلك القضاء و تتوفر فيه الشروط 
المذكورة أدناه
شروط المشاركة في المسابقة


يشترط في المترشح للمسابقة ما يلي

1 - الجنسية الجزائرية


2- عدم تجاوزسن المترشح خمسة وثلاثين35 سنة عند تاريخ المسابقة،مولود بعد
24 مارس 1973 

3-حيازة شهادة بكالوريا التعليم الثانوي وثمانية سداسيات من
التعليم العالي المتوج بشهادة ليسانس 

في الحقوق على الأقل أو شهادة تعادلها 

4-إثبات وضعية قانونية تجاه الخدمة الوطنية


5-استيفاء شروط الكفاءة البد نية والعقلية لممارسة وظيفة القضاء

6 - التمتع بالحقوق المدنية و السياسية و حسن الخلق


7-أن لا يكون المترشح قد سبق وأن طرد من المدرسة أواستقال منها أو تخلى عنها أو لم يلتحق 

بالمدرسة في الآجال المقررة دون أي مبرر مشروع بعد إعلان قبوله النهائي في مسابقة الالتحاق بالمدرسة 
ملــــف الترشــــح 


يجب أن يتضمن ملف الترشيح الوثائق التالية:

1*-طلب خطي بيد المترشح يوقعه قصد المشاركة في المسابقة


2-نسخة أصلية من شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية


3-نسخة طبق الأصل مصادق عليها من شهادة النجاح في بكالوريا التعليم الثانوي


4-*نسخة طبق الأصل مصادق عليها من شهادة الليسانس في الحقوق مرفقة بكشف نقاط السنوات
الدراسية الأربعة

5--مستخرج من عقد الميلاد


6-بطاقة عائلية للحالة المدنية للمترشحين المتزوجين لا يزيد تاريخها عن سنة 


7-بطاقة فردية للحالة المدنية للمترشحين غير المتزوجين لا يزيد تاريخها عن سنة 


8-نسخة طبق الأصل مصادق عليها لوثيقة تثبت الوضعية القانونية للمترشح تجاه الخدمة الوطنية مرفقة 
بتصريح المترشح بشرفه بأنه في وضعية قانونية


9-ثلاثة شهادات طبية لا يزيد تاريخها عن ثلاثة (3) أشهر تتعلق بما يلي 


10-شهادة من طبيب عام تثبت أن المترشح غير مصاب بأي عاهة أو مرض مزمن


11-شهادة من طبيب مختص في الأمراض الصدرية تثبت أن المترشح غير مصاب بمرض معد


12-شهادة من أخصائي في الأمراض العقلية تثبت السلامة العقلية للمترشح


13-نسخة أصلية من مستخرج صحيفة السوابق القضائية رقم03 لا يزيد تاريخها عن ثلاثة 03 أشهر


14-التعهد كتابيا بمتابعة التكوين لمدة ثلاث سنوات بالمدرسة والجهات القضائية و قبول كل منصب 
تعيين خلال فترة التكوين وعند نهايته، ( وثيقة تسلم بالمدرسة )

15-التعهد كتابيا بخدمة الإدارة القضائية لمدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشرة (15) سنة،(وثيقة تسلم بالمدرسة) 


16-شهادة تسلمها الإدارة التي لها سلطة التعيين، تسمح للمترشح الذي له صفة موظف، عند تاري 
إيداع الملف، بالمشاركة في المسابقة و تتعهد بانتدابه في حالة نجاحه النهائي


17-ثماني (08) صور شمسية ملونة حديثة


18-دفع حقوق التسجيل المحددة بألفين (2000) دج على مستوى المدرسة


إيداع ملف الترشح


يجب على المترشحين إيداع ملف الترشيح شخصيا بمقر المدرسة العليا للقضاء(مصلحة المسابقة ) 
يقوم المترشحون عند إيداع الملف بملء استمارة الترشح

----------

